# Hello, from Southwest Virginia!



## Percheron Girl (Jul 31, 2007)

(bump)

is there no one else from Southwest Virginia in here?


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi,
I'm not from VA but I can understand how you feel about no one greeting you. I'm the Newbie from Maryland. Tell me about your horses and what you do with them. We just do a lot of trail riding. I love big draft type horses. Gentle giants.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the forum

I'm from the land of oz

a little bit away from south virginia :lol:


----------



## Percheron Girl (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks you two! I'm into all sorts of riding. I enjoy it all - western, english, hunters/jumpers, trail riding, etc! I guess jumping is my favorite of all if I had to choose. I'm looking to buy a percheron mare and breed it to an arabian stallion - then my husband will have the percheron and I will have the perch/arab! In my opionion a draft arabian would be the perfect cross!


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for your post. I love Ocean City! Unfortunatly, I live near Westminster and Hunt Valley (North Baltimore). Are you near Colonial Williamsburg? We visit there once a year.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.  

I live in the UK, so miles and miles away. :wink:


----------

